# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Հեղափոխությունն ու (ան)հանդուրժողականությունը

## Գաղթական

Թավշյա հեղափոխությունն այլևս իրողություն է:
Իշխող կուսակցության պարագլուխը հանձնվեց ու մնացած կուսակիցներն էլ շուտով բարով-խերով կզիջեն շատ ղեկավար դիրքեր:

Հիմա առաջարկում եմ քննարկել հանդուրժողականությունը որպես հիմնական կարգախոս ունեցող էս հեղափոխության ծնած անհանդուրժողականությունը:

Բոլոր կողմերից մարդիկ ահազանգում են, որ իրենց հետապնդում են՝ ունեցած քաղաքական հայացքների կամ զբաղեցրած դիրքերի համար:
Ավելին՝ դպրոցներում որոշ ուսուցիչներ հրապարակայնորեն պախարակում են անգամ նրանց երեխաներին (սերժականի, ոստիկանի էրեխա և այլն):

Ինչո՞ւ է ծնվել մարդկանց հոգիներում էս չարությունը:
Սոցիալական ծանր վիճակի՞ց, հենց նույն իշխանության ժողովրդի հանդեպ անհանդուրժող վերաբերմունքի՞ց, դրա դեմ պայքարելու անզորության զգացումի՞ց, թե ինչի՞ց:

Եվ երկրորդ կարևոր թեման՝
Ինչպե՞ս չեզոքացնել այս երևույթը, կամ արժե՞ արդյոք ընդհանևապես աշխատել էս ուղղությամբ, թե՞ լավ է սպասել մինչև ալիքն ինքն իրեն հանդարտվի:

----------

Վիշապ (03.05.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բոլոր կողմերից մարդիկ ահազանգում են, որ իրենց հետապնդում են՝ ունեցած քաղաքական հայացքների կամ զբաղեցրած դիրքերի համար:
> Ավելին՝ դպրոցներում որոշ ուսուցիչներ հրապարակայնորեն պախարակում են անգամ նրանց երեխաներին (սերժականի, ոստիկանի էրեխա և այլն):
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ է ծնվել մարդկանց հոգիներում էս չարությունը:
> Սոցիալական ծանր վիճակի՞ց, հենց նույն իշխանության ժողովրդի հանդեպ անհանդուրժող վերաբերմունքի՞ց, դրա դեմ պայքարելու անզորության զգացումի՞ց, թե ինչի՞ց:
> 
> Եվ երկրորդ կարևոր թեման՝
> Ինչպե՞ս չեզոքացնել այս երևույթը, կամ արժե՞ արդյոք ընդհանևապես աշխատել էս ուղղությամբ, թե՞ լավ է սպասել մինչև ալիքն ինքն իրեն հանդարտվի:


Նախ ըտենց ուսուցիչներից ազատվել ա պետք, ու դա անհանդուրժողոկանություն չի, այլ կրթական համակարգի բուժում։

Իսկ երևույթը ընդամենը վրեժ ա։
Ասենք մարտի մեկի մեղավորներին պատժելու ցանկություն դու անձամբ չունե՞ս։
Շատ լավ գիտես, որ կան մարդասպաններ, ու տեսական հնարավորություն ա ստեղծվում դրանց պատժելու։ Դա պտի անվանես անհանդորւժողականությո՞ւն։
Եթե գիտես, որ տնօրենը տարիներով աշխատողներին նեղել ա, օգտվելով նրանից, որ երկրում գործ չկա, հիմա իրան ինչ որ ձև նեղելը անհադուրժողականություն ա՞, թե՞ նրանց մեղքերի հատուցում  :Think: ։

Կարծում եմ եթե իրանք իրանց արածները մարսեն, նորերը նոր իշխանությունների օրոք են նույնն անելու։

Ասենք էս վիդեոների հերոսներին եթե ամեն տեսնող երեսին թքի, դա անհանդուրժողականությո՞ւն ա։








Կամ *սրանց։*

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նախ ըտենց ուսուցիչներից ազատվել ա պետք, ու դա անհանդուրժողոկանություն չի, այլ կրթական համակարգի բուժում։
> 
> Իսկ երևույթը ընդամենը վրեժ ա։
> Ասենք մարտի մեկի մեղավորներին պատժելու ցանկություն դու անձամբ չունե՞ս։
> Շատ լավ գիտես, որ կան մարդասպաններ, ու տեսական հնարավորություն ա ստեղծվում դրանց պատժելու։ Դա պտի անվանես անհանդորւժողականությո՞ւն։
> Եթե գիտես, որ տնօրենը տարիներով աշխատողներին նեղել ա, օգտվելով նրանից, որ երկրում գործ չկա, հիմա իրան ինչ որ ձև նեղելը անհադուրժողականություն ա՞, թե՞ նրանց մեղքերի հատուցում ։
> 
> Կարծում եմ եթե իրանք իրանց արածները մարսեն, նորերը նոր իշխանությունների օրոք են նույնն անելու։
> 
> Ասենք էս վիդեոների հերոսներին եթե ամեն տեսնող երեսին թքի, դա անհանդուրժողականությո՞ւն ա։


Աթեիստ ջան, հասկանում եմ զայրույթդ:
Բայց կարծում եմ էստեղ թյուրըմբռնում կա.. (c)

Էս թեման բացելով ես ի նկատի ունեյի առաջին հերթին անհանդուրժողության էն զոհերին, որոնք հանցագործ կամ հրեշ չեն, այլ սովորական քո ու իմ պես մարդիկ են, որոնք իշխանամետ են եղել (ՀՀԿ), կամ պետությանն են ծառայել (ոստիկանի օրինակ էի բերել), կամ էլ՝ անկուսակցական լինելով շրջապատում հայտնի էին որպես ՀՀԿ-ին սատարող:

Իհարկե հանցագործները պիտի պատժվեն: ՈՒ կիսում եմ կարծիքդ, որ, դրանց անպատիժ թողնելու դեպքում, ճանապարհ կբացվի նորերի անպատժելիության մթնոլորտի համար:
Բայց չէ՞ որ հանցագործություն կատարածին կամ էլ այս կամ այն կերպ պաշտոնական դիրքը չարաշահածին պատժելու համար հատուկ մարմիններ կան (ու, եթե էսպես շարունակվի, չեմ կասկածում, որ դրա հերթն էլ կհասնի) ու շարքային քաղաքացին չի, որ նրանցից վրեժ պիտի լուծի:
ՈՒ չէ՞ որ Նիկոլն ու իր թիմակիցները հենց դրանով էլ շահեցին ներսի ու դրսի համակրանքը, որ չգնացին լինչի ճանապարհով:

Բայց նախնական գրառմանս մեջ նաև մի շստ կարևոր դրվագ կար, որի քո պատասխանը մի քիչ չհասկացա..
Թիրախի կենտրոնում են հայտնվել նաև վերը նշածս խմբի մարդկանց երեխեքը, որոնք ասենք դպրոցում հանգիստ կարող են ստորացվել ուսուցչական անձնակազմի կողմից:
Բա էդ երեխեքը ի՞նչով են մեղավոր, որ սենց հոգեբանական կտտանքների կարող են ենթարկվել իրենց ծնողների կուսակցական հայացքների համար:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ջան, հասկանում եմ զայրույթդ:
> Բայց կարծում եմ էստեղ թյուրըմբռնում կա.. (c)
> 
> Էս թեման բացելով ես ի նկատի ունեյի առաջին հերթին անհանդուրժողության էն զոհերին, որոնք հանցագործ կամ հրեշ չեն, այլ սովորական քո ու իմ պես մարդիկ են, որոնք իշխանամետ են եղել (ՀՀԿ), կամ պետությանն են ծառայել (ոստիկանի օրինակ էի բերել), կամ էլ՝ անկուսակցական լինելով շրջապատում հայտնի էին որպես ՀՀԿ-ին սատարող:
> 
> Իհարկե հանցագործները պիտի պատժվեն: ՈՒ կիսում եմ կարծիքդ, որ, դրանց անպատիժ թողնելու դեպքում, ճանապարհ կբացվի նորերի անպատժելիության մթնոլորտի համար:
> Բայց չէ՞ որ հանցագործություն կատարածին կամ էլ այս կամ այն կերպ պաշտոնական դիրքը չարաշահածին պատժելու համար հատուկ մարմիններ կան (ու, եթե էսպես շարունակվի, չեմ կասկածում, որ դրա հերթն էլ կհասնի) ու շարքային քաղաքացին չի, որ նրանցից վրեժ պիտի լուծի:
> ՈՒ չէ՞ որ Նիկոլն ու իր թիմակիցները հենց դրանով էլ շահեցին ներսի ու դրսի համակրանքը, որ չգնացին լինչի ճանապարհով:
> 
> ...


Երեխեքի պահով հենց սկզբից էի գրել, որ ծնողների արածները երեխաների վրա պրոյեկտող ուսուցչից պետք ա ազատվել, իսկ նորմալ ուսուցիչը կկանխի մնացած երեխաների կողմից սկսվող ճնշումները։

----------

Գաղթական (30.04.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով, չի կարող լինել հեղափոխություն (անկախ նրանից, վարդերի է, թե խինդուծիծաղի-երգուպարի, թե սիրո-հանդուրժողականության), որտեղ առնվազն կարճաժամկետ տուժող կողմեր չլինեն:
Այո, խոշոր հաշվով սա բոլոր հայերի հաղթանակն է լինելու (թու թու թու), ներառյալ հանրապետականներինը, շատ էլ, որ սրանք չեն գիտակցում (էս բարդ խնդիր ա  տեղ հասցնելը):

Բայց օրինակ նայենք Շարմազանովի դստեր նամակը

Իմ կարծիքով, վիճակը հնարավոր է, որ շատ սարսափելի չի, օրինակ Աստված հետ ու հեռւ պահի՝ տեսականորեն կարող էր և արյունոտ վենդետտա լինել, ու դեռ ապագան ցույց կտա, թե ինչ կլինի:
Բայց հաշվի առնելով նորագույն Հայ ժողովդրի պոտենցիալը ( :Love: ), ինձ թվում է, հայերս ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ու հասկացող լինելու մեծ շանսեր ունենք ու այս մի խնդիրն էլ կարող է լուծվել սիրով ու հանդուրժողաբար, այնպես, որ օրինակ Շարմազանովի աղջիկը ատելություն չզգա, կամ գոնե զգա քաղաքակրթության սահմաններում :Ճ 

Ինձ թվում է, աղջիկն իր նամակում ճիշտ հասցեատեր է ընտրել, ու խնդիրը շատ արագ կարող է լուծվել նույն մեխանիզմներով, ասենք ոչ մի ապակի չփշրվեց չէ՞ քաղաքի փողոցներում, նույն կերպ կարելի է հասնել նրան, որ ոչ մի հոգի էլ չփշրվի: Եսիմ, է...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2018), Գաղթական (03.05.2018), Ծլնգ (03.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (03.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով, չի կարող լինել հեղափոխություն (անկախ նրանից, վարդերի է, թե խինդուծիծաղի-երգուպարի, թե սիրո-հանդուրժողականության), որտեղ առնվազն կարճաժամկետ տուժող կողմեր չլինեն:
> Այո, խոշոր հաշվով սա բոլոր հայերի հաղթանակն է լինելու (թու թու թու), ներառյալ հանրապետականներինը, շատ էլ, որ սրանք չեն գիտակցում (էս բարդ խնդիր ա  տեղ հասցնելը):
> 
> Բայց օրինակ նայենք Շարմազանովի դստեր նամակը
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով, վիճակը հնարավոր է, որ շատ սարսափելի չի, օրինակ Աստված հետ ու հեռւ պահի՝ տեսականորեն կարող էր և արյունոտ վենդետտա լինել, ու դեռ ապագան ցույց կտա, թե ինչ կլինի:
> Բայց հաշվի առնելով նորագույն Հայ ժողովդրի պոտենցիալը (), ինձ թվում է, հայերս ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ու հասկացող լինելու մեծ շանսեր ունենք ու այս մի խնդիրն էլ կարող է լուծվել սիրով ու հանդուրժողաբար, այնպես, որ օրինակ Շարմազանովի աղջիկը ատելություն չզգա, կամ գոնե զգա քաղաքակրթության սահմաններում :Ճ 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, աղջիկն իր նամակում ճիշտ հասցեատեր է ընտրել, ու խնդիրը շատ արագ կարող է լուծվել նույն մեխանիզմներով, ասենք ոչ մի ապակի չփշրվեց չէ՞ քաղաքի փողոցներում, նույն կերպ կարելի է հասնել նրան, որ ոչ մի հոգի էլ չփշրվի: Եսիմ, է...


Իրոք: Ֆեյսբուքում շատ են գրում՝ բա աղջիկ ջան, բա մնացած անչափահասները, բա նո՞ր են աչքերդ բացվում։ Բայց էստեղ խոսքը նրա մասին չի, այլ էն մասին, որ էս օրերին հաստատ ինքը մարդկային վերաբերմունքի չի արժանացել իրա շրջապատի կողմից։ Ու հա, Շարմազանովն անասուն ա (թող ների ինձ իրա աղջիկը, եթե կարդում ա էս տողերը), բայց աղջկա նկատմամբ թշնամանք չպիտի լինի։ Ու շատ լավ իմանալով, թե ժողովուրդս ոնց ա վերաբերվում քաղաքական մեկ այլ բևեռում գտնվող մեկի՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ոնց ա հայտնվել էդ բևեռում՝ հասկանում եմ, որ ուղղակի էս աղջկան օր ու արև չեն տալիս։ Պետք չի տենց։ Պետք ա սիրել էս աղջկան, ինքը մեղավոր չի, որ հերը Շարմազանովն ա, ինքը լավը լինելու շանս ունի, ու էկեք տանք էդ շանսը։

----------

Վիշապ (03.05.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բյուր, հիմա պատկերացրա ինքը կարդում ա գրածդ, չի ներում ու ավելի կոպիտ պատասխանում ա։
Դու ինչքան ուզում ես հիմնավորի, որ իրա հերն անասուն ա։ Ինքը պաշտապանելու ա ու քեզ վիրավորի, չէ՞։
Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ուզում ա, որ իրան չատեն։ Ո՞նց եք դու ու ինքը դա պատկերացնում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հիմա պատկերացրա ինքը կարդում ա գրածդ, չի ներում ու ավելի կոպիտ պատասխանում ա։
> Դու ինչքան ուզում ես հիմնավորի, որ իրա հերն անասուն ա։ Ինքը պաշտապանելու ա ու քեզ վիրավորի, չէ՞։
> Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ուզում ա, որ իրան չատեն։ Ո՞նց եք դու ու ինքը դա պատկերացնում։


Արտ, լիքը տարբերակներ կան։ Ավելի կոպիտ ա պատասխանում, ես իրան չեմ պատասխանում։ Անցնում ենք ուրիշ թեմայով զրույցի։ Էստեղ կարևոր ա, որ ինքն իրան լքված ու անտեսված չզգա։ Ոչ միայն ինքը, այլև մնացած բոլոր ՀՀԿ-ականների էրեխեքն ու թոռները, որոնք ոչ մի բանով մեղավոր չեն, որ ծնվել են էդ ընտանիքներում։ 

Նայի, մի բան պատմեմ։ Մեր դասարանում մի աղջիկ կար, հայրը մարդասպան էր։ Ինքը մեղավոր չէր, որ հայրը մարդասպան ա։ Էդ մարդասպանության դեպքը շատ ծանր էր մեր թաղի համար (եթե Վերային հարցնես, կարող ա հիշի, իրանց տան կողմերում էր)։ Հիմա մենք կարայինք էդ աղջկան ամեն օր ասեինք, որ իրա հերը մարդասպան ա, բայց կարայինք և չասեինք ու շարունակեինք իրա հետ շփվել։ Ու տենց էլ անում էինք։ Նույնն էլ Շարմազանովի աղջկա դեպքում ա․ ընդամենը պետք ա շարունակել հետը շփվել։ Դա էնքան էլ դժվար չի, ինչքան թվում ա։

----------

Վիշապ (03.05.2018)

----------


## Արամ

Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ՊԵՏՔ ա շարունակել շփվել։ Եթե ես Շրամազանվի կամ զանկացած ուրիշ ԲՏ-ի երեխայի հետ խոսամ, շփվեմ, ու իրեն փորձեմ բացատրել, որ իրա ծնողը սխալ քաղաքակնաություն ա վարում, որ իրա նման վարման պատճառով լիքը մարդիկ են տուժում ու ինքը չընդունի դա, ես ուղղակի էդ մարդու հետ էլ չեմ շարունակվի շփվել։

Ցանկացած մարդ իրավունք ունի շփվել էն մարդկանց հետ ում հետ նա ցանկանում ա։ Ոչ մեկ պատրավոր չի շփվել ինչ որ մեկի հետ, ով բացահայտ անտարբերություն ա ցուցաբերում են երևույթների նկատմամբ, որոնց նկատմամբ դու պատրաստ ես "անձնազոհության" գնալ։ Ու հիմա դուք փորձ եք անում մեղադրել էն ընկերներին, որոնք երես են թեքել էդ աղջկանից։ Եթե էդ աղջիկը պաշտպանել ա իրա հորը էդ ընկերների մոտ ուրեմն ըստ իս էդ ընկերներ ճիշտ են արել, եթե չի պատշպանել (որը շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ ու իրա գրածները դա ապացուցում են) ու ընկերները թողել գնացել են, քարը էդ ընկերների գլուխը՝ նման ընկերներ իրան պետք չեն։

Կարճ ասած ամփոփելով էս ամենինչը։ Ստեղ մեղավոր մի ման եկեք ընկերներին, ժողովուրդին կամ էն սև ժապավեն կպցնողին։ Կա մի մեղավոր, դա իրա հերն ա։ Եվ վերջ։ 

Կրկնեմ, որ էդ աղջիկը մեղավոր չի որ իրա հերը Շարմազանովն ա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ մնացած բոլորը միանգամից պարտավորություններ են ստանձնում էդ աղջկան ամեն ձև գուրգուրել ու պաշտպանելու։ Ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկը իրավունք ունի իրան մեղադրելու նրա մեջ որ ինքը Շարմազանովի աղջիկն ա։ Բայց ինչպես *ցանկացած մեկին*, այնպես էլ իրան կարելի ա մեղադրել Շարմազանովին պաշտպանելու մեջ։

----------

Freeman (04.05.2018), Աթեիստ (03.05.2018), Ծլնգ (03.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (03.05.2018), Շինարար (04.05.2018), Ուլուանա (03.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2018), Վիշապ (03.05.2018), Տրիբուն (03.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ՊԵՏՔ ա շարունակել շփվել։ Եթե ես Շրամազանվի կամ զանկացած ուրիշ ԲՏ-ի երեխայի հետ խոսամ, շփվեմ, ու իրեն փորձեմ բացատրել, որ իրա ծնողը սխալ քաղաքակնաություն ա վարում, որ իրա նման վարման պատճառով լիքը մարդիկ են տուժում ու ինքը չընդունի դա, ես ուղղակի էդ մարդու հետ էլ չեմ շարունակվի շփվել։
> 
> Ցանկացած մարդ իրավունք ունի շփվել էն մարդկանց հետ ում հետ նա ցանկանում ա։ Ոչ մեկ պատրավոր չի շփվել ինչ որ մեկի հետ, ով բացահայտ անտարբերություն ա ցուցաբերում են երևույթների նկատմամբ, որոնց նկատմամբ դու պատրաստ ես "անձնազոհության" գնալ։ Ու հիմա դուք փորձ եք անում մեղադրել էն ընկերներին, որոնք երես են թեքել էդ աղջկանից։ Եթե էդ աղջիկը պաշտպանել ա իրա հորը էդ ընկերների մոտ ուրեմն ըստ իս էդ ընկերներ ճիշտ են արել, եթե չի պատշպանել (որը շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ ու իրա գրածները դա ապացուցում են) ու ընկերները թողել գնացել են, քարը էդ ընկերների գլուխը՝ նման ընկերներ իրան պետք չեն։
> 
> Կարճ ասած ամփոփելով էս ամենինչը։ Ստեղ մեղավոր մի ման եկեք ընկերներին, ժողովուրդին կամ էն սև ժապավեն կպցնողին։ Կա մի մեղավոր, դա իրա հերն ա։ Եվ վերջ։ 
> 
> Կրկնեմ, որ էդ աղջիկը մեղավոր չի որ իրա հերը Շարմազանովն ա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ մնացած բոլորը միանգամից պարտավորություններ են ստանձնում էդ աղջկան ամեն ձև գուրգուրել ու պաշտպանելու։ Ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկը իրավունք ունի իրան մեղադրելու նրա մեջ որ ինքը Շարմազանովի աղջիկն ա։ Բայց ինչպես *ցանկացած մեկին*, այնպես էլ իրան կարելի ա մեղադրել Շարմազանովին պաշտպանելու մեջ։


Անկեղծ ասած, բավական անդուր ա, երբ անչափահաս երեխուն գալիս, իր անչափահաս ընկերները փորձում են բացատրել, որ հերը անասուն ա։ Է՛լ ավելի անդուր ա, երբ ոչ թե փորձում են բացատրել, այլ հայհոյում են։

Ստեղ հարցը գուրգուրել ու պաշտպանելու մասին չի, այլ իրա հետ շփվելու որպես Նարե, ոչ թե որպես Շարմազանովի աղջիկ։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ ինքը ունի բավարար չափով մարդկային արժանիքներ, որոնք թույլ կտան, որ մարդիկ հետը շփվեն դրա համար։ Բայց մարդիկ չարացած են ու հաստատ քֆուր֊քյաֆար են կապում ոչ միայն հոր, այլև իր հասցեին։ Իսկ էդ քֆուր֊քյաֆարն իրան էլ ա չարացնելու։ Պետք չի թողնել, որ չարանա։

----------

Վիշապ (03.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շարմազանովի աղջկա հետ կապված ․․․․․ 

Պետք չի էս հանդուրժողականության հարցը տանել հասարակություն-քաղաքական գործիչներ դաշտ։ Քաղաքական գործիչը հրապարակային գործիչ ա ու պիտի հաշվետու լինի իրա բոլոր արածների ու ասածների համար։ Էտ իրա որոշումն ա եղել դառնալ քաղաքակա գործիչ ու իրա վրա տենց պատասխանատվություն վերցնել։ Քաղաքական գործչի հաշվետվողականությունը գործարկվում ա ընտրությունների միջոցով, իսկ ընտրությունները Հայաստանում ոչ մի տեսակի հաշվետվողականության մեխանիզմ չեն ստեղծել։ Ընդհակառակը, ՀՀԿ-ականները ինչ ղալաթ ասես չեն արել, ամեն ձև սաղիս ձեռ են առել ու ղժացել են, սաղիս վրա մուննաթ են եկել, ամեն ձև թալանել ու կթել են էս ժողովրին, ու հետո գնացել ու էլի ընտրվել են։ Այսինքն օրինական հաշվետվողականության մեխանիզմը ոչ մի կերպ չի կրառվել։ Իսկ սենց իրավիճակներում, երբ քաղաքական գործիչները վերահսկողությունից ամբողջովին դուրս են գալիս, հասարակությունը ստիպված կիրառում ա հաշվետվողականության այլ մեխանիզմներ, որոնք կարող ա շատ տհաճ ձևեր ընդունեն։ Ոչ մեկը մեղավոր չի որ Շարմազանովի աղջիկը իրան վատ ա զգում հիմա, մեղավոր ա մենակ Շարմազանովը։ Պետք ա գոհ լինեն, որ տենց են պրծնում, լրիվ անկեղծ եմ ասում։ Մի քիչ էլ որ էս վիճակը Հայաստանում երկարեր, շատ ավելի վատ ձևով էր հասարակությունը իրանց պատասխանատվության առաջ կանգնեցնելու։

----------

ivy (03.05.2018), Life (03.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (03.05.2018), Աթեիստ (03.05.2018), Արամ (03.05.2018), Ծլնգ (03.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (03.05.2018), Շինարար (04.05.2018), Ուլուանա (03.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2018), Վիշապ (03.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Շարմազանովի աղջիկը վայթե 13տ էր, չէ՞:
Մի քիչ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում, թե էդ աղջկա հասակակից իր համաֆասարանցիները ԷՇ-ի ամբողջ քաղաքական գործունեությունն ուսումնասիրած ու վերլուծած լինեն, որ հետո էլ իր աղջկա հետ բանավեճ ծավալելով փորձեն սխալները ցույց տալ:

Այսինքն շատ-շատ պիտի «սաղ ՀՀԿ-ականների մերը» մոտեցում ցուցաբերած լինեն, էն էլ «էդ սաղ դուք եք» ասած լինի: Վերջը՝ շունա գելա, իրա հերնա:

Իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե դպրոցում նենց մթնոլորտ լիներ, որ կլինի արդարադատություն ու ով ինչ մեղք գործելա՝ պատասխան կտա դրանց համար: Իսկ մենք հիմա ավելի կարևոր խնդիրներ ունենք լուծելու, մասնավորապես՝ քննարկենք, թե ով ինչպես կարող է իր մասնակցությունն ունենալ լուսավոր ապագայի կառուցման գործում:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կարճ ասած ամփոփելով էս ամենինչը։ Ստեղ մեղավոր մի ման եկեք ընկերներին, ժողովուրդին կամ էն սև ժապավեն կպցնողին։ Կա մի մեղավոր, դա իրա հերն ա։ Եվ վերջ։


սրան մի վաթսուն հատ պլյուս, ընդ որում ոչ միայն անտաղանդ քաղաքական գործիչ լինելու ու ազգն ու երկիրը քամող ռեժիմի ժանանիվ լինելու համար, այլ նաև նրա համար, որ իր աղջկան չի բացատրել, որ հայր Շարմազանովն ու հասարակական-քաղաքական գործիչ Շարմազանովը տարբեր անձինք են՝ համապատասխան արժանիքներով ու գնահատման չափանիշներով։

Ու մեկը ինձ համար այստեղ ամենաողբալին այն է, որ սրանք այնքան էին արխայնացել, ու ոռմտնողներով շրջապատվել, իրենց էլ ժողովրդական կարծիքից ինսուլյացիա արել, որ մտնքերով էլ չէր անցնում, որ կարա գա պահ, որ իրենց վրա էլ թուք ու մուր թափեն։ Այս քաղաքական գործիչների ու իրենց երեխաների համար Մարկ Տվենի «Running for governor» («Как меня в губернаторы выбирали») էսսեն պիտի պարտադիր ընթերցանություն լինի։

Իսկ Նարեի նամակից, Բյուր ջան, ինձ միմիայն երևում է հիասթափություն, այլ ոչ թե չարացում։ Ինքը հիասթափված է նրանով, որ իր հոր պաշտպանության գործում իր ընկերները իր կողքին չեն, ինչքան էլ իր կողքին լինեն անձնական իմաստով։ Ու եթե իր նկատմամբ ընկերության մեջ չեն ուզում Շարմազանովի անձը ներխառնել, ինքը ինչո՞ւ է իր ընկերների հետ հարաբերությունների մեջ իր հոր քաղաքական անձը ներխառնում։

Իսկ հիասթափություններ միշտ էլ լինում են մարդկանց կյանքում և հասունացման անբաժան մասն են կազմում։ Նարեն պայծառ աղջիկ է երևում, ու իր մոտ ամեն ինչ էլ լավ կլինի, ինչպես նաև հոր մոտ, եթե կարողացավ հաշտվել այս շարժման հետևանքով նորաստեղծ քաղաքական դաշտում իր նախկին գործունեության արգասիքների հետ։

Հ․Գ․
Մարկ Տվենի էսսեն հայերեն էլ է թարգմանվել (ցավոք՝ ռուսերենից)՝ «Թե ինչպես ինձ նահանգապետ ընտրեցին»

----------

Mr. Annoying (03.05.2018), Աթեիստ (03.05.2018), Արամ (03.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (03.05.2018), Վիշապ (03.05.2018), Տրիբուն (03.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչ խոսք, վարկաբեկված ծնող ունենալը լուրջ ու ծանր խնդիր է, ուղղակի էդ խնդրի ազդեցության աստիճանը երեխայի վրա ահագին կախված է շրջապատի վերաբերմունքից: 
Բյուրի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ առնվազն հանդուրժող վերաբերմունքը (խելամտության սահմաններում) անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի մարդու մեջ մարդկության նկատմամբ ատելություն չառաջանա, 
կամ առնվազն չկրկնի ծնողին,  փորձի հասկանալ իրողությունն ու իրական պատճառները, չօտարանա հասարակությունից, մարդու մոտ չխորանան ծանր բարդույթները և այլն: 

Ծաղրն ու ատելությունը միշտ ավելի թույլ ազդեցություններ են, քան կշռադատված տակտիկան, տրամաբանական խոսքն ու վերաբերմունքը, ու նկատենք, որ էս հեղափոխության հիմքում հենց վերջիններն են կարծես թե ընկած:
Հետևաբար շրջապատի վերաբերմունքից կախված, երեխան կարող է և շատ չտառապել ու իրեն շատ անլիարժեք չզգալ ու չխորթանալ, և հակառակը՝ կարող է վատագույն դեպքում կամ խելագարվել կամ 
վրեժխնդիր լինել հասարակությունից տարբեր միջոցներով, ու դրանցից ոչ մեկը հասարակության ու պետության շահերից չի բխում: 

Իդեալական դեպքում, կարծում եմ քաղաքակիրթ հասարակությունը պետք է այնպիսին լինի, որ ծնողների հետ ինչ-ինչ խնդիրներ ունեցողները այդ հասարակությունից ստանան այն պակասը, ինչը չեն ստացել իրենց ծնողներից, որ փոխադարձաբար լավացնեն հասարակությունը (տվյալ դեպքում, երևի թե առկա է ծնողական գուրգուրանքն ու փողը, հավանաբար բացակա են օբյեկտիվ իրականության, համամարդկային արժեքների ընկալումը և այլն):  
Մի քիչ ճոռոմ ստացվեց :Ճ Մի խոսքով, սիրենք իրար:

----------

Life (04.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հա, ես մի շատ կարևոր բան մոռացա ասեմ՝ հիշենք, որ քաղաբանտարկյալներ ունենք ու շարմազանովների նման պոռնիկների գործունեության պատճառով զոհեր, թե սահմանի վրա, և թե մայրաքաղաքում, մի հատ էլ հիշենք մարտի 1-ը, խաղաղ ցուցարաների վրա հատուկ միջոցներ կրակելը, երեխայի աչք թափելը, ու էլի լիքը պոռնկության դրսևորումները, գումարած ահագին շանսեր բաց թողած մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ ու մի վախտ տուժված երեխաներ, որոնք չգիտեն, թե որ մի վիժվածքին նամակ գրեն, կամ երևի գիտեն, որ վիժվածքները նամակ չեն կարդում: Շարմազանովայի բախտը էս հարցում գոնե բերել է:

----------

Life (04.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (03.05.2018), Աթեիստ (03.05.2018), Ծլնգ (04.05.2018), Տրիբուն (04.05.2018)

----------


## Արքա Նաիրի

Հիշենք մեր հանճարեղ Տերյանին՝


*Չեմ հավատում ճիչերին ձեր ցնծագին
Եվ խանդավառ աղմուկներին այդ շփոթ.
Գաղտնի մի թույն կեղեքում է իմ հոգին
Եվ ձեր խինդը սարսեցնում է,որպես բոթ։ 

Ո՞վ է կանգնել պաշտպան երկրին իմ ավեր,
Ո՞վ է թարգման մեր դարավոր տանջանքին․․․*

Անբան ու անպատասխանատու մարդկանց ամբոխներն հաղթել են ի աղետ Հայաստանի և Արցախի ու իրենց կամքն են թելադրում։ Խավարի ժամն է, պիտի դիմանանք, Պանդուխտ ջան -))

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գալուստ Գրիգորիչ, դու՞ ես

----------

Freeman (04.05.2018), Lion (10.05.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Էդ էրեխեքը մեծանան դեռ իրանց առաջ խնդիր ունեն հրապարակային իրանց ծնողների անունից ներողություն խնդրելու։ Բարդ ճակատագիր են թողնում իրանց ծնողները, ինչ արած։ Ես իմ դարդն ունեն թեզս մինչև սեպտեմբեր պրծնեմ իմ դառը մանկությունն էլ ինձ հերիք ա ԴԴԴ փառք Աստծո ծնողներս ինձ էնքան հպարտ էին մեծացնում էդ առումով որ էդ տարիքում երբեք ինձ թույլ չէի տա հրապարակային լացուկոծ դնել։ Էդ էլ ճիշտ չէր բայց աղջիկը վատ ծնողների ձեռք ա ընկել  լիքը ուրիշ վատ ծնողների երեխեք կան որ թմրամոլ են ալկոհոլիկ էրեխեքի կրթությամբ էլ չեն զբաղվում որ կարողանան սենց ճմլիկ նամակներ գրել։ Եկեք իրանց համար անհանգստանանք թե չէ Շարմազանով Աշոտյան չեմ իմանում ով հիսունհինգ ընտանիք կան իրար մեջ ընկերություն կանեն

----------

Ծլնգ (04.05.2018), Տրիբուն (04.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

Քննարկումը ոնց որ թե մի քիչ շեղվեց բուն թեմայից, բայց ես կուզեի վերադառնալ հենց հանդուրժողականության կարգախոսի հարցին, որն ինձ էլ է էս քանի օրը մտածմունքի տեղիք տվել, և հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև ուրիշ կարծիքներ լսել էս հարցի կապակցությամբ։
Եթե նայենք Նիկոլի կենսագրությանը՝ դեռ համալսարանական տարիներից սկսած, ապա նաև լրագրողական ու քաղաքական գործունեությամբ շարունակված, ապա էնտեղ հանդուրժողականության տնազ անգամ չկա։ Էս մարդը աչքի է ընկել հենց նրանով, որ միշտ բացահայտ դեմ է կանգնել էն ամենին, ինչը բացասական է համարել, և փառք ու պատիվ իրեն դրա համար։
Երևի արժի մի հատ մանրադիտակի տակ առնել «հանդուրժողականություն» բառը, գուցե ես էմ սխալ ընկալում էս բառի իմաստը։ Ինձ համար հանդուրժելն իր մեջ ի սկզբանե վերաբերմունք է արտահայտում վատի հանդեպ․ լավը չեն հանդուրժում, հանդուրժում են էն, ինչի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը բացասական է, բայց փորձ է արվում տրամադրվել դա ընդունելուն և/կամ դրան ինչ-որ ձևով դիմանալուն։ 
Հիմա բացատրեք ինձ, թե ինչ ենք էս պարագայում հասկանում՝ հանդուրժողականություն ասելով։ Ի՞նչի հանդեպ պիտի լինենք հանդուրժող։ Կրկնեմ, որ Փաշինյանն ինքը իր ճանապարհին ոչ մի րոպե հանդուրժող չի եղել, ներառյալ էս հեղափոխությունը։
Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկանում։

----------


## Gayl

Մարդիկ սկսեցին փակել փողոցները, համատարած գործադուլ, դասադուլ և միտինգներ, իսկ էդ ընթացքում ոստիկանության ու վարձուների կողմից շատերը ծեծի ենթարկվեցին, փորձեցին սադրել և հավասարակշռությունից հանել մարդկանց և հեղափոխություն չէր լինի, եթե ժողովուրդը հանդուրժողականություն չցուցաբերեր:

----------

ivy (10.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քննարկումը ոնց որ թե մի քիչ շեղվեց բուն թեմայից, բայց ես կուզեի վերադառնալ հենց հանդուրժողականության կարգախոսի հարցին, որն ինձ էլ է էս քանի օրը մտածմունքի տեղիք տվել, և հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև ուրիշ կարծիքներ լսել էս հարցի կապակցությամբ։
> Եթե նայենք Նիկոլի կենսագրությանը՝ դեռ համալսարանական տարիներից սկսած, ապա նաև լրագրողական ու քաղաքական գործունեությամբ շարունակված, ապա էնտեղ հանդուրժողականության տնազ անգամ չկա։ Էս մարդը աչքի է ընկել հենց նրանով, որ միշտ բացահայտ դեմ է կանգնել էն ամենին, ինչը բացասական է համարել, և փառք ու պատիվ իրեն դրա համար։
> Երևի արժի մի հատ մանրադիտակի տակ առնել «հանդուրժողականություն» բառը, գուցե ես էմ սխալ ընկալում էս բառի իմաստը։ Ինձ համար հանդուրժելն իր մեջ ի սկզբանե վերաբերմունք է արտահայտում վատի հանդեպ․ լավը չեն հանդուրժում, հանդուրժում են էն, ինչի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը բացասական է, բայց փորձ է արվում տրամադրվել դա ընդունելուն և/կամ դրան ինչ-որ ձևով դիմանալուն։ 
> Հիմա բացատրեք ինձ, թե ինչ ենք էս պարագայում հասկանում՝ հանդուրժողականություն ասելով։ Ի՞նչի հանդեպ պիտի լինենք հանդուրժող։ Կրկնեմ, որ Փաշինյանն ինքը իր ճանապարհին ոչ մի րոպե հանդուրժող չի եղել, ներառյալ էս հեղափոխությունը։
> Ինչ-որ բան սխա՞լ եմ հասկանում։


ԻՆձ թվում ա, Նիկոլի հանդուրժողականության կոչը հեղափոխության օրերին նպատակ ուներ հսկողության տակ պահել էյֆորիան ու ապոնտան/փողոցային արդարադատությունը։ Նաև, նպատակ ուներ երիտասարդներին զերծ պահել ոստիականական ուժերի հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտնելուց: Կոպիտ ասած, թույլ չտալ որ «հեռացիր»-ը վերածվի լինչի։ Ու էտ առումով, ինքը իրան լրիվ արդարացրել ա։ 

Բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում հանդուրժողական լինել օրինախախտի ու անարդարի նկատմամբ։ Ընդհակառակը, էս հեղափոխությունը նաև նշանակում ա *անհանդուրժողականություն* այնպիսի երևույթների նկատմամբ ինչպիսին քծնանքն ա, քավոր սանիկությունն ա, անարդարդարությունն ա, ստախոսությունն ա, կաշառքն ա, և այլն։

----------

ivy (10.05.2018), Lion (10.05.2018), Mephistopheles (12.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (10.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.05.2018), Գաղթական (12.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (11.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԻՆձ թվում ա, Նիկոլի հանդուրժողականության կոչը հեղափոխության օրերին նպատակ ուներ հսկողության տակ պահել էյֆորիան ու ապոնտան/փողոցային արդարադատությունը։ Նաև, նպատակ ուներ երիտասարդներին զերծ պահել ոստիականական ուժերի հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտնելուց: Կոպիտ ասած, թույլ չտալ որ «հեռացիր»-ը վերածվի լինչի։ Ու էտ առումով, ինքը իրան լրիվ արդարացրել ա։ 
> 
> Բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում հանդուրժողական լինել օրինախախտի ու անարդարի նկատմամբ։ Ընդհակառակը, էս հեղափոխությունը նաև նշանակում ա *անհանդուրժողականություն* այնպիսի երևույթների նկատմամբ ինչպիսին քծնանքն ա, քավոր սանիկությունն ա, անարդարդարությունն ա, ստախոսությունն ա, կաշառքն ա, և այլն։


մի երկու բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ… 

իմ կարծիքով հանդուրժողականույունը ոչ թե վատի նկատմամբ ա, այլ տարբերի, եթե մարդը տարբեր ա մտածում, հագնվում կամ ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ էդտեղ լուծումը հանդուրժողականությունն ա… այսինքն դու չես կարա ասես "ես կարծում եմ ստրկությունը ճիշտ ա" ու հանդուրժվես, ստեղ խոսալու նյութ չկա… 

Այվու ասած Նիկոլի անհանդուրժողականությունը չի մտնում էդ հանդուրժողականության կատեգորիայի մեջ որովհետև դա անօրենության ու կրիմինալի դեմ ա ուղղված... ինքը հիմա էլ պտի անհանդուրժող լինի, էդ հատկությունը լրիվ valid ա… հանդուրժել, իմ կարծիքով, նշանակում ա էտ հանդուրժվելիքը կարա շարունակի գոյություն ունենալ... 

էս օրերի եղածն ինձ թվում ա ավելի հաշտեցման ու ներման կատեգորիայի մեջ ա մտնում… "ներում ենք էս անգամ որոշ բաների համար, բայց հետո որ տենց քաք ուտեք, կսատկացմենք"

----------

ivy (12.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (12.05.2018), Գաղթական (12.05.2018), Տրիբուն (12.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

Մարդկանց շանս տալ` փոխվելու դեպի լավը։ Սա էլ է հանդուրժողականության դրսևորում։
Մոտավորապես էս միտքը մոտս առաջացավ, երբ երեկ Նիկոլի խոսքն էի լսում Օսիպյանի նշանակման մասին։

----------

Mr. Annoying (12.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2018), Աթեիստ (12.05.2018), Բարեկամ (14.05.2018), Տրիբուն (12.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդկանց շանս տալ` փոխվելու դեպի լավը։ Սա էլ է հանդուրժողականության դրսևորում։
> Մոտավորապես էս միտքը մոտս առաջացավ, երբ երեկ Նիկոլի խոսքն էի լսում Օսիպյանի նշանակման մասին։


Հա, բայց լիքը մարդ կա, որոնց մենակ գաղութը կփոխի։ Կամ ոչ մի բանն էլ չի փոխի, բայց գաղութը գոնե կմեկուսացնի։ Նեմեց, Լիսկա, Թոխմախ, Շմայս ․․․ 

Ես օրինակ սպասում եմ Նիկոլի էն live-ին, որտեղ ինքը թրաշում ա Շմայսի գլուխը․ «ժողովուրդ ջան, բարև ձեզ, ո՞նց եք, լա՞վ եք։ Այսօր, ես քոռ բրիտվով ու առանց փրփուրի թրաշում եմ էս անասսսսունի քյալլեն ․․․ »

----------

ivy (12.05.2018), Lion (12.05.2018), Բարեկամ (14.05.2018)

----------

